
Estonia's and Latvia’s National Game - tomaac
http://deepbaltic.com/2015/11/09/from-east-asia-via-great-britain-the-story-of-estonia-and-latvias-national-game/
======
tr352
On a slightly unrelated note, "Kiiking", a sport that was invented in Estonia
and that hasn't reached much popularity elsewhere, looks like a lot of fun.
It's definitely something I want to try one day.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiiking](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiiking)

~~~
presidentender
That looks incredible.

I don't see any safety restraints, though - sort of a "hold my beer and watch
this" situation.

~~~
dspillett
The Wikipedia text states

    
    
        A person is fastened to the swing base by their feet.
    

so unless there is a major equipment failure or your stomach decides to rebel
all should be fine.

------
jpkeisala
Looks like the same game (Korona) that I used to play when growing up in
Finland. Fascinating to read history of it.

------
provemewrong
Did not expect to read about novuss on HN today... or ever.

------
WeaselNo7
Interesting... Didn't make it to Lithuania?

------
1comment1thrw
In india we play carrom which is played without the sticks.

~~~
1comment1thrw
It should be corrected to south asia as east asia=japan,china, korean

------
test1235
wow .. I actually played this in chinese language school here in UK. Seemed
quite popular with the kids.

